# Buster.....



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Buster(Downtown Buster Brown)-Manchester Terrier, lifelong companion to Chico, died in his sleep last night....
He was 13 yrs old...and has been fighting Cushing's Disease for the last 8 mths..
may he finally Rest in Peace without pain....

Buster was a smart dog. Even learned how to 'spin' just from watching me teach Chico... The last few months though have been tough on him. I have already had one dog in the past that had Cushing's Disease so I knew the path he was taking was a short one once diagnosis is made.

Chico is lost this morning, his buddy won't wake up for breakfast and he can't figure out why.... He is moping around, not eating, not playing like usual.... I think he senses something has happened....

I was going to find Chico another Chihuahua this spring, I knew Buster was not going to live long and I hate the idea Chico now has to be alone in the house.... He has always been with Buster and had someone to play with(when Buster was well) I will begin my search now for another companion for him..so its Very Bittersweet for me right now.....

RIP Buster.........


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I am so very sorry. I know some of what you are going through, I just lost my pekingese. RIP Buster.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh Jan i'm so sorry for you and Chico,you must both comfort each other.Why do these things always happen before xmas ???? "HUGS " to you both.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jan, i'm so very sorry for your loss. so sad for Chico too  .


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I am so very sorry. 
I hope that you are able to find a companion for him, and you, soon.
Praying for healing your heart.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Jan, I'm so sorry for your loss. 

Rest in Peace Buster.

Hugs Chico; I hope you get a new buddy very soon so you and your Mom won't be alone.
In the meantime, give each other a hug from us.


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

I know what it feels like to loose a dog just before Christmas, I'm so sorry. My precious Max died on the twentieth of December last month. But don't worry Buster will have a very happy Christmas with all the other pets that have passed


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss Jan looking forward to your new addition when you are ready.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Jan, My heart aches for you and for Chico, I am so sorry to hear of Buster's passing this morning. You are in my prayers, Blessings, Deb


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

So sorry for your loss Jan and Chico. RIP Buster.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Very sorry for your loss Jan. Prayers and hugs coming your way and Chico's.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

So very sorry for both you and Chico. RIP Buster


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Hugs from me and Smeagol for you and Chico. RIP Buster.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh my, I'm so sorry to hear this Jan.

Of course Buster had the best possible life of love with you and Chico. 
That is important to remember at these times. 

When Carlos passed, Mateo walked up to him and it was obvious that he was bewildered by what he was seeing and smelling. It was so difficult to see that.

I feel so bad for Chico. 

RIP, dear Buster.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss, Jan.  RIP sweet Buster.


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm so sorry, Jan...I didn't even realize you had another breed. He was certainly a beautiful boy.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

So sorry for your loss jan  animals do suffer from loss too we found max wasn't the same dog anymore after Lexus passed away even tho he did stop lOoking for her eventually I hope chico feels better soon lots of extra love.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

What a beauty he was! I am so sorry for your loss. Our 13 year old shepherd had to be put to sleep a few months ago and we had to put our dachshund to sleep two years ago when she was 14. I've had the chis less than a year and sometimes when I am holding them all I can think about is how painful it will be to let them go but my life would not be the same without them. A big hug to you both.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Oh Jan, I am soooo sorry (((((HUGS))))) to you and lots of lovin for Chico....R.I.P Buster.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Oh Jan, I am so sorry to hear this! I loved watching him on your video cam. RIP sweet Buster.

Message me if you need some good breeders, I can recommend one or two. I know it is bittersweet but it will help Chico get through the grieving process. Animals definitely do grieve just like we do.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

kimr said:


> I'm so sorry, Jan...I didn't even realize you had another breed. He was certainly a beautiful boy.


*technically* he was my son's dog but I have kept him since he was around 1yr old. My son bought him but quickly realized that he could not keep him with his allergies and asthma, so he came to live with me and my last Chi (Tito)... when Tito died then he met Chico ... he loved and played with both Chis...




flippedstars said:


> Message me if you need some good breeders, I can recommend one or two.


Thank you, I would appreciate any good breeders' names. I have contacted a breeder here in Maryland and *got a pic of one available* but she is showing at Eukanuba National championship in FL, she won't return until next week.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Thank you, everyone for the kind words........Chico and I are taking one day at a time right now. He looks for Buster, esp. at feeding time but I think he is adjusting well. buster was so sick the last couple of months he never got to play much with Chico...


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

oh no!  so sorry for your loss jan...just read this  poor chico lost his bud buster. atleast he passed in a comfy way. bless you ~


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry Jan :crybaby: and chico. I just can't imagine how hard it must be. 
Chico: your mommy will find you the perfect new friend. Of course you can never replace your special friend buster, but you will have another friend to play with and cuddle with. Give your mama lots of kisses right now, she needs em'!((((HUGS))))


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Jan and Chico, so sorry for your loss. I did not know you had another dog. Please find comfort in all your happy memories. RIP Buster.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Buster was beautiful.
I'm very sorry for your loss Jan.
A new fur baby for you and buddy for Chico will help heal your heart.
I got Chanel shortly after Kissa passed, and she definitely helped keep my mind occupied.
However grieving is natural, time does heal and unfortunately we all must go through the process.
I just wish that your heart heals quickly, I hope that your pain disappears shortly, but the beautiful memories live on forever.

HUGS


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry jan. I'm sure these last few days haven't been easy for you or Chico. You both will be ok though, and it is definitely exciting looking for a new baby. Buster will now be able to watch over the two of you. Hugs from us!


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear about buster. Many healing thoughts to you and Chico.


----------



## Nala (Feb 23, 2012)

So sorry to hear this. He knows how much
You love him and is with you watching over you
and Chico. Peace to you and hugs


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

so very sorry for the loss of you and chicos dear friend


----------

